# Here's 120 pounds of clean pins!



## silversaddle1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well here is my stash of gold pins. Someday I will learn how to refine these. With winter coming I will be adding more and more to the tub. I'm guessing it will have well over 140 pounds in it by spring. Think it will yield anything?

Well I had to delete the pics as some bum used my pic on a e-bay auction!


----------



## mike.fortin (Dec 5, 2008)

myguess, 120# est 8.78oz. mike


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 5, 2008)

I would run them through a large sulfuric cell with a copper basket.

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Dec 5, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> I would run them through a large sulfuric cell with a copper basket.
> 
> Steve



That's the cat's Meow. :wink: 
I 2nd the motion.


----------



## Ignatz61 (Dec 7, 2008)

Steve,
A quick question.
Why a Copper basket? would Stainless work as well?
john


----------



## Ignatz61 (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is a large cell I make using perforated PVC pipe.
It holds about 2 lbs at a time. I used it to strip 12 lbs of telecom scrap. I would stuff it with a plastic rod to help maintain intimate electrical contact. Monday I wll melt the mud to see how much gold there is.


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Dec 7, 2008)

Or you could sell it on Ebay for $60 / lbs. They are nuts on eBay.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Refine it, then sell the gold bar on ebay after you make all your jealous friends hold it..

Muahahah!


----------



## ChucknC (Dec 9, 2008)

Where are you getting all these from? No company names needed.
Chuck


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

We have a scrap contract with a huge company that does credit card processing. We have been scrapping all their large mainframe type equipment for about 8 years. This is top of the line stuff too, to say. It's nothing to pull into the shop with a half million dollars worth of equipment to scrap. We tear it all down and sell the scrap. The pins are just what I have pulled in my spare time. I have much more to pull, just no time right now. Tonight I'm cutting gold plated fingers off circuit boards. I think I have around 40 pounds of close-cut fingers in front of me right now! I said I was going to sell all this stuff when gold hit $1000.00 an ounce. As you can see, I didn't. Maybe the next time it peaks.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ignatz61 said:


> Here is a large cell I make using perforated PVC pipe.
> It holds about 2 lbs at a time. I used it to strip 12 lbs of telecom scrap. I would stuff it with a plastic rod to help maintain intimate electrical contact. Monday I wll melt the mud to see how much gold there is.



So how much gold did you get?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 9, 2008)

Ignatz61 said:


> Monday I wll melt the mud to see how much gold there is.


That will not tell you how much gold there is. What it will tell you is how much contaminated metal you have recovered. 

If you're wise, you'll further process the black slimes you have recovered while they are so finely divided. It's a perfect time to eliminate the contaminants that are present. If you melt the material, all you'll do is further complicate the next operation. 

Harold


----------



## Ignatz61 (Dec 9, 2008)

*1.41 oz!!* 18k or better on a touch stone
Oh boy, I think I have gold fever!!

My first cell stripped 10 lbs of plated brass yield=3.4 grams (Small button)
Large cell stripped 12 lbs of heavy gold plated brass 2 lbs at a time, Yield= 1.41 oz. 

At first I waited until the bubbles to stop but soon the acid was so black that I had to watch the amp meter, when it dropped from 9 amps to 2 I pulled the sleeve and repacked it. I have additional sleeves now so I can have one ready to switch out then empty and repack while the other is stripping.

I will post pictures and plans as soon as I get this goldfilled wire job done.


----------



## Ignatz61 (Dec 9, 2008)

Harold,
You are absolutley right. Next time I will process the slimes. 
I did wash with water and HCL several times. But I was anxious to see if my bigger cell was producing properly.
I am learning new important lessons with each job. 
john


----------



## Ignatz61 (Dec 9, 2008)

Harold,
Couldn't I inquart, flake and process with nitric then AR to purify?
john


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, you can inquart, but it's not necessary if you do a nitric boil of the slimes, then dissolve them. 

If they were mine, I'd do exactly this, nothing more, nothing less.

Incinerate slimes, paper and all. 

Screen the remains, then boil in dilute nitric acid. You'll see why this is important the moment you introduce the nitric. You should end up with a blue solution, maybe even a slight green tint. That's what you should be eliminating before melting your recovered values. 

Rinse no less than two times, allowing solids to settle before siphoning the solution. Test for silver before discarding. If the solution leans green, test for palladium. 

Dissolve the solids with the chemical of choice, filter and precipitate. I would evaporate to eliminate excess nitric. You may choose to use a different system entirely, including the use of urea. 

*Do not overlook a good washing procedure after precipitation. * 

Filtration is very important. Your solution should be 100% absent of any solid matter before precipitating. 

None of this is necessary if you're content to sell your gold as scrap. If you have hopes of selling it to an end consumer, it must be pure. It won't be when recovered from a cell. 

Harold


----------

